# ROSIE AND JETHRO'S FAVORITE PLACE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well actually it is Rosie's favorite place. This is where she sits and waits on her Daddy to come home or just to hang out with him. His chair is next to the table. This is the first time that Jethro has decided to join her. I wonder if it will continue.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

darling Lucile, they look like they're getting along great. Where do they wait for you.? lol


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is so sweet I bet he will share it with her.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That's a lovely place to sit and wait. I would be there too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh what an adorable picture!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

They are so cute. I love that they get along so well and play together. That is a great place for them to perch, waiting for Daddy!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Strangly enough they don't wait for me. I am like the mother in the divorce. I have to disipline, bath, detangle--all the stuff they don't like and Daddy just loves them. (well he does empty the litter box). Little Rosie will start sitting on the table every afternoon about the time her Daddy is expected home from work. If he is traveling then she will just sit there until I go get her at bedtime. Pretty sad huh. I even feed them also.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, Rosie is such a good girl, she even shares a space with her new sibling. My guys chase anything thing that runs. My DH feels like you when I leave all four of the dogs, get on the love seat two on the arm one on the back and Boo Boo on the floor in front and sit waiting, it drives him nuts because they will not engage in play...they will go out and eat treats. What he does not see and may be Rosie's case, as the time nears for DH to come home they all take up the same waiting pattern, if Dh is out of town for the night I have to take them to bed or they would keep waiting.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Robbie it is kind of sad don't you think. Rosie used to go back in the night and keep up the vigil. But now she stays in the bed with me and Jethro after I go get her. The really strange thing is that he comes over a hill before the car can be seen. Rosie will jump down and run to the back door before the car is visiable. I have watched this many times. Also, he doesn't always drive the same car and most of the time she will still reconize that it is him.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's really cute. Can't believe Rosie would stay there all night waiting for her Dad if you didn't rescue her. Guess Daddy is the favorite in your house. Sounds like you're just the chief cook and bottle washer.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lucille, I think you need a second Hav, so that you have a special one, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

With my luck then both Havs would love their Daddy best. Even thouh I spend a lot of my time yelling for Jethro to get down, leave my papers alone, etc; he loves me best.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That is so cute. Timmy and Eureka, one of my cats, were sleeping together on the couch but that's because she didn't know he was there, she was fast asleep. Sometimes I wish they got along better but it's not so bad, he just wants to play and they don't.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That's right, Lucile!!! I fought Chris for 5+ years to get Yogi....she loves Daddy best and spends all her time snuggling with Daddy. So I got Boo to have my own snuggle bug! Nope...she loves Daddy best too. Daddy has two snuggle-bugs, and Mommy sits all alone!!!! So when Boo's breeder had another batch, I fell in love with a little guy, thinkin' maybe HE will love me best! But my common sense and better judgement says another pup would be tooooooo much. And Chris says if we're gonna go that far in, we need to rescue...so we'll see how it evolves....but I still think a boy pup would (maybe) like mommy best......????


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't count on it, Stacey! McGee is more loving than Abby but still only gets in my lap when I put him there and just for a minute! But, they don't love DH any better so I don't have to be jealous! They do wait on the landing for me whenever I go out, though. I am giving up - we don't need another!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is with me all day--room to room. Jethro has started to go outside so she is not playing as much as she did. I won't let him out after dark and also make him come in several times in the daytime. But when bed times comes, he crawls up next to me while Rosie snuggles with Daddy. I hope that Jethro doesn't get killed. so far he can't jump up on the 6 foot fence to get out of the back yard. But the day will come or he will climb up on a limb and go over. What do you do though when they sit in the window and cry continously to go out? So I opened the door last week. It cold outside and Rosie has no desire to go out and play with him. But I may start putting her coat on and sending her out anyway.


----------

